# Rare old Rallyepictures



## coi audi sport (Jul 10, 2009)

The Members of Coi Audi sport gave their old pictures now on the Homepage .
You can find them under "cooperative with Fotografen"
untill now we have years ´81 - ´84 .
Franz
PS.
If some of you own... pictures taken by yourself ( because of the rights ) from old group B Audi Quattros. (´81- ´87) , is highly welcome to show them on our homepage.

comunity of interests Audi Sport
http://www.ig-as.tk


----------

